# where/how to renew the tritium front sight on my M96 inox



## Stingray230sx (Nov 30, 2021)

ok, i have been going thru my used glocks, and bought a tool to remove the Trijicon sights on the G20 to send back for relamping as the G20 is 30 years old and the sights date back to 2010.
the G17 is just getting new ones since the sights are a mess of fiberoptic front and some weird crap on the back

So i get my M96 out of the box and its a 2000 model with tritium sights, and i notice the front blade is part of the slide.
how do i go about getting this repaired/relamped, as the rear can be removed but that front blade???

thanks in advance

Douglas


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Stingray230sx said:


> ok, i have been going thru my used glocks, and bought a tool to remove the Trijicon sights on the G20 to send back for relamping as the G20 is 30 years old and the sights date back to 2010.
> the G17 is just getting new ones since the sights are a mess of fiberoptic front and some weird crap on the back
> 
> So i get my M96 out of the box and its a 2000 model with tritium sights, and i notice the front blade is part of the slide.
> ...


If the front blade is part of the slide and not dovetailed in then it can't be removed. If it was dovetailed in you could just replace the front sight. I've never heard of Beretta having a tritium front sight that was part of the slide? The only Beretta slide that I know of that use a tritium sight are one's that have a dovetail machined into the top of the slide. Those slides are beefed up at the top of the slide to accept that type of sight. You can not convert a non dovetailed slide to accept a dovetailed front sight. It would probably weaken that part of the slide.


----------



## Stingray230sx (Nov 30, 2021)

desertman said:


> If the front blade is part of the slide and not dovetailed in then it can't be removed. If it was dovetailed in you could just replace the front sight. I've never heard of Beretta having a tritium front sight that was part of the slide? The only Beretta slide that I know of that use a tritium sight are one's that have a dovetail machined into the top of the slide. Those slides are beefed up at the top of the slide to accept that type of sight. You can not convert a non dovetailed slide to accept a dovetailed front sight. It would probably weaken that part of the slide.
> 
> View attachment 20376
> 
> ...


yes, it looks like your second pic, no dovetail, however there is a pinhole at the front of the blade, so i am assuming [ i know ] that the lamp can be removed/replaced.
i will try to get a pic, my phone is in the other room


----------



## Stingray230sx (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I hate to give you the bad news... Let me explain... (This has been discussed a LOT at the Beretta Forum over the last few years. So, I am very familiar with the issue)

Trijicon will relamp night sights for about $50. They just remove the tritium vials, and replace them. They do not need to remove the actual sights.

HOWEVER - govt regulations on tritium has changed a few years ago. Tooltech Gunsight did the factory installs for tritium sights for Beretta on 92 models with a fixed front sight (that is part of the slide). They also would drill sights on people's Beretta slides. 

Over the years, I've probably had tritium sights installed on at least 10 Beretta 92 slides by Tooltech Gunsight. 

Well, they quit doing it. Why? The govt environmental regulations state that if a vial of tritium ruptures on removable sights - they can just replace the sight. But when the same thing happens on a fixed front sight (like a Beretta slide) - the slide must be destroyed.

This is ridiculous, as I had Berettas with factory night sights going back to the 1990s. No one had any issues, and tritium night sights are rather benign when it comes to radiation... But, govt bureaucracy always sucks.. So, Tooltech no longer does this at all...

Now, back to Trijicon... 

Trijicon will NOW only relamp night sights that still have some glow in them. They blame the very same govt regulations.

Apparently, if the tritium doesn't have at least some glow, they cannot be sure the sight hasn't ruptured. Yours is so old, there is no way they would still glow at all.

Many people at the Beretta Forum have called Trijicon directly. Trijicon says that they would have to keep the slide and destroy it if there is no glow at all. When asked what compensation a person would receive - they really dance around this issue. They dissuade anyone from sending in such a slide, to avoid the issue altogether.

So, where does that leave you - well, somewhat new, ridiculous regulations have restricted your choices. Others at the forum live with it as is, or they get the sights drilled and have fiber optics installed. You can PM me for info on 2 places that will do the fiber optic install. It looks pretty good, and that is what many people do in your situation. I've seen it discussed many times.

Now, Tooltech will still install tritium night sights on a 92 slide. But, it costs MUCH more. And, they actually remove the front sight completely. Then, they make a proprietary dovetail cut, and install a completely new front sight. The sight is taller than the factory sight. And, it doesn't look that great IMHO.

Another option. Meprolight makes night sights that can be installed on a 92 slide. But, the front sight piece fits OVER the existing front sight. And, a hole gets drilled to pin the sight to the slide. A gunsmith must do that. And honestly - it doesn't look that good, IMHO.

Either leave it as is, or get the fiber optic sights done, IMHO.

It is sad, because I have had so many sights drilled and had tritium installed in the past.

If you want tritium relamped now, you have to do it before it completely dies.

I have a M9A3 I got in 2016, and it has 2015 tritium sights. In another year or two, I will probably be proactive and just get it relamped before they completely die.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Stingray230sx said:


> View attachment 20378
> View attachment 20379


That's pretty interesting I wasn't aware that Beretta had such a set up? I don't know where you could go to have the tritium vial removed and replaced. I do know that those vials contain a small amount of radio active material (tritium). I don't think that the front sight that you have is designed to be removed and replaced as those tritium vials are not available for sale to the public. Since your gun is now 21 years old Beretta at the time may not have known what the shelf life of those sights would be? Just about every gun on the market today that comes with night sights are designed so that the entire sight can be replaced with new ones, not just the vial.

*www.guns.com › are-tritium-night-sights-safeAre tritium night sights safe? :: Guns.com*

Feb 05, 2018 · On their own, tritium molecules can travel just 6mm in air before losing their radioactive charge. *There is some risk of exposure if night sights or other devices containing tritium are damaged.* This should serve as motivation to carry tritium sight-bearing arms in a proper holster or case.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> I hate to give you the bad news... Let me explain... (This has been discussed a LOT at the Beretta Forum over the last few years. So, I am very familiar with the issue)
> 
> Trijicon will relamp night sights for about $50. They just remove the tritium vials, and replace them. They do not need to remove the actual sights.
> 
> ...


You obviously know a lot more about that then I do. Some very interesting information, thanks for posting it. I think that if I was in that situation I'd leave things well enough alone. Other than the fiber optic option It doesn't sound too cost effective?


----------



## Stingray230sx (Nov 30, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> I hate to give you the bad news... Let me explain... (This has been discussed a LOT at the Beretta Forum over the last few years. So, I am very familiar with the issue)
> 
> Trijicon will relamp night sights for about $50. They just remove the tritium vials, and replace them. They do not need to remove the actual sights.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info
Yes Trijicon is relamping my G20 sights for 57$
Waiting on them to complete and ship back now
They said nothing about needing “glow” when i first emailed about relamping.
So i bought a tool and removed the sights, then requested an rma.
The resulting email indicated the “glow” was what would be expected of 2010 sights, which to me was nonexistent.
So i called as instructed and gave my payment info.
Since i was on the Beretta site to get my pistols info i sent them an email asking this as well
Seems as if its a total cluster f**k
But I surely appreciate the information.
Looks like im well screwed
I might have to get new sights for the rear and just do like i read online
Sharpie the front then paint it in a glow paint🤷‍♂️


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I guess when buying tritium sights or a gun that already comes equipped with them. We have to take into consideration that they won't glow forever. Your gun being 21 years old it's to be expected. None of which is the fault of the gun or manufacturer. Fortunately most if not all of the guns that are sold now with tritium sights are dovetailed in so they can be easily replaced when they wear out.

I have mixed feelings regarding them. During the daytime I don't think that they're as good as a good set of 3 dot sights. Of those I like HK's luminescent sights the best. They're nice and sharp and glow when exposed to light.


----------



## Stingray230sx (Nov 30, 2021)

desertman said:


> I guess when buying tritium sights or a gun that already comes equipped with them. We have to take into consideration that they won't glow forever. Your gun being 21 years old it's to be expected. None of which is the fault of the gun or manufacturer. Fortunately most if not all of the guns that are sold now with tritium sights are dovetailed in so they can be easily replaced when they wear out.
> 
> I have mixed feelings regarding them. During the daytime I don't think that they're as good as a good set of 3 dot sights. Of those I like HK's luminescent sights the best. They're nice and sharp and glow when exposed to light.
> 
> View attachment 20381


I so agree
As my small collection grows older I realize the older guns will need this
I will contact Trijicon about the 96 slide just to see what they say
Probably wait till i get my G20 sights back just to see how happy i am with repairs versus buying new
Getting ready to pull my S&W 1086 out of its case to verify what type sights im dealing with on it
As i mentioned though, my G17 has a fiber optic front and it’s completely useless in the dark
Might have to rethink buying new Trijicon for it though
Gonna have to sit down in front of my desktop and do some searching for sight recommendations 
I have a G33 that has the white sights not glow
Was considering the Ameriglo ghost ring set. 
now undecided 🤷‍♂️


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Stingray230sx said:


> I so agree
> As my small collection grows older I realize the older guns will need this
> I will contact Trijicon about the 96 slide just to see what they say
> Probably wait till i get my G20 sights back just to see how happy i am with repairs versus buying new
> ...


I guess that it was a poor decision on Beretta's part incorporating a tritium vial into a fixed sight that was part of the slide. The thought that they will someday have to be replaced probably never entered their minds? However they have since changed their slides to accommodate removable one's. I added sets of Trijicon TG-H3 sights on four of my Glocks. They're a combination of tritium vials and fiber optic rods. They have open slots at the top to absorb the light during the day and the tritium vials glow at night. I've experimented with a bunch of different sights on my guns and have sometimes switched back and forth. But I do have a sight puller/pusher along with a variety of different guns. This way I don't have to send anything out. The tool also allows me to adjust the sights within the dovetails if needed. 

I've been looking for a .357 Sig conversion barrel for my G27 but none are available as of yet. Same for my HK VP 40. I also have .357 Sig Conversion barrels for both my Sig P229 and P320 40. I don't know why that cartridge never gained in popularity? Bottleneck cartridges rarely if ever have any feeding problems. Besides I've got a good supply of .357 Sig ammo that I buy whenever I see it.


----------



## Stingray230sx (Nov 30, 2021)

i also bought a sight removal tool, just for the G20 issue, then decided to upgrade the G17 and possibly the G33, and then noticed the Beretta 96 front blade predicament ......

and yea the fiber optic is great in the sunlight, not so much in the dark, lol

NICE GLOCK COLLECTION, I only have three......
an old G20 from 1991 that unfortunately went to Glock this past summer for the firing group recall, and they found a crack in the frame, and i got a gen3 frame when they sent it back :-( [crappy serial number doesn't match the slide and barrel now].
a G17 also bought used with the crazy mismatch fiber optic front sight and no dot rear
a G33 i bought new, with the white dot/white U shape rear [ it's my go to EDC with an alien gear holster and a couple extra G31 mags with the xgrip sleeves in a paddle mag carrier]

unless i find a decent [ read easy ] way to relamp the Beretta 96 it will just be a fun shooter on the weekends.
it's a shame as i feel the inability to refresh the 21 year old "GLOW" detracts from it's overall value, and while im not planning on selling, i may want to later and of course i will have to be upfront with full disclosure on the issue

checked my 1086 and its just white dots no tritium
checked my Colt Gold Cup Trophy its a Bo Mar rear with a black front blade
checked my Para Warthog it is a fiber optic front with white dot rear
checked my S&W 4006 WV State Police 75th Anniversary it does indeed have tritium but they are removable so sometime in the future i will need to address them for relamping as well


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Stingray230sx said:


> i also bought a sight removal tool, just for the G20 issue, then decided to upgrade the G17 and possibly the G33, and then noticed the Beretta 96 front blade predicament ......
> 
> and yea the fiber optic is great in the sunlight, not so much in the dark, lol
> 
> ...


As far a I know they don't make the 96 Inox anymore? I don't think that the sight will detract from it's value as long as the gun is in overall good condition, I wouldn't sell it either. But then again I don't get rid of anything. I've got 4 Beretta's, my 92FS Inox I bought used and it was in excellent condition and I only paid $500 for it. I upgraded the 92FS and M9A3 with "G" conversion kits and added bobbed hammers. On the M9A1 Compact I bobbed the hammer myself as they don't make one in stainless steel. I wish that I could get an all stainless "G" conversion for the M9A1 Compact but the only one's I could find are black. The gun just wouldn't look right with the black one's. I also swapped the controls between the 92FS inox and the M9A1 Compact. I just love working on both guns and cars.

The Glocks? Thank You, but at one time I swore that I'd never own one now I've got 6 and one Shadow Systems MR918. At one time polymer framed gun was somehow abhorrent to me. Oh well I had to give in sometime.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

desertman said:


> I guess that it was a poor decision on Beretta's part incorporating a tritium vial into a fixed sight that was part of the slide. The thought that they will someday have to be replaced probably never entered their minds?


Remember, these dumb regulations started in the past 2 or 3 years. Prior to that, it was 20+ years you could get the tritium swapped out on a Beretta slide with no issues.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Remember, these dumb regulations started in the past 2 or 3 years. Prior to that, it was 20+ years you could get the tritium swapped out on a Beretta slide with no issues.


I wasn't aware of when those regulations were implemented. But they are pretty dumb along with God only knows how many other dumb regulations that our government has imposed on us. Starting with gun free zones. The only people that abide by them are those that don't break the law.


----------



## Stingray230sx (Nov 30, 2021)

Yea, I rarely sell anything either,
I picked this one up in a trade at a local shop years ago
And I didn’t buy my first Glock until i saw my brothers G23, and thought i need to grab one, and it just went from there


desertman said:


> As far a I know they don't make the 96 Inox anymore? I don't think that the sight will detract from it's value as long as the gun is in overall good condition, I wouldn't sell it either. But then again I don't get rid of anything.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Stingray230sx said:


> View attachment 20389
> 
> Yea, I rarely sell anything either,
> I picked this one up in a trade at a local shop years ago
> And I didn’t buy my first Glock until i saw my brothers G23, and thought i need to grab one, and it just went from there


That looks like a real nice gun! It looks like you did pretty good. When Glocks first came out I swore that I'd never buy one of what I considered to be the ugliest God damn gun on the planet. I don't know what got into me? Glocks have got to be the easiest guns to work on. The simplicity of their design is ingenious.


----------



## mroland40330 (Dec 12, 2021)

desertman said:


> You can not convert a non dovetailed slide to accept a dovetailed front sight. It would probably weaken that part of the slide.
> 
> View attachment 20376
> 
> ...


Actually, you can convert to a Novak front sight without harming the slide... We do it a lot on Italian Berettas


----------

